# Play Your Best Challenge 2012... wanted...



## MikeH (Feb 9, 2012)

...a golfer who has never broken 100 in a competitive round of golf

a golfer who has never broken 90 in a competitive round of golf

a golfer who has never broken 80 in a competitive round of golf

a golfer who has never broken 70 in a competitive round of golf...

....to have one amazing season...details of how to apply coming soon


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks like those of us who have broken 70 are out, good luck to the lucky 4


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds good, I have never broken 80 in a competitive round so far!!


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 9, 2012)

Interesting... Does it involve Contadors medical team and the surgeons who operated on Steve Austin (not the wrestler)???


----------



## JustOne (Feb 9, 2012)

I've never broken 70 in a comp and will gladly sell a child to do so


----------



## MikeH (Feb 9, 2012)

you don't need help... you need to turn pro


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2012)

MikeH said:



			you don't need help... you need to turn pro
		
Click to expand...

that or the clock back 25 years Mike


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 9, 2012)

Never broken 90 in competitive play, colour me intrigued...


----------



## MadAdey (Feb 9, 2012)

I have never broken 70 in a competitive round. My best has been 71, so I would do anything to do it.


----------



## beggsy (Feb 9, 2012)

have been to 10.3 but never actually broke 80 in a comp would love to be down to single an to even shoot 79 each week eould make my dreans turn reality


----------



## rob2 (Feb 9, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I've never broken 70 in a comp and will gladly sell a child to do so 

Click to expand...

I have never broke 80 (and you can have the wife as well!)

Rob


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 9, 2012)

I gotta break 70 !!!

Oh dear, that will require some round of golf !!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 9, 2012)

Ive broken 90 in social play, but nowhere near with a card in my hand

So I can use all the help I can get to catch up with little Bro

Fragger


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 9, 2012)

im thinking that the "play your best 2012" video on youtube should answer most questions.....


----------



## badgerous (Feb 9, 2012)

I've never broken 100 in competition. TBH I struggle to break 110! But I'm keen to try this. Will it involve witchcraft and suchlike? I hope it does.


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Never broken 90 in competitive play, colour me intrigued...
		
Click to expand...

You mean you have broken 100 ?  :rofl:


----------



## CMAC (Feb 9, 2012)

well this sounds very intriguing.........could it be lessons and a coach for each category to enable that person to reach that goal? Potentially sounds a great project/experiment


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2012)

I have never broken 70, but not sure I can commit to a whole season at my age.


----------



## rosecott (Feb 9, 2012)

What about breaking 60? I need a challenge.


----------



## bigslice (Feb 9, 2012)

check golf monthly utube site, with PING


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 9, 2012)

[video=youtube;KsikOM6Nve0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KsikOM6Nve0[/video]

And lo, all questions were answered...


----------



## Scazza (Feb 9, 2012)

I am definitely going to be signing up for this! Excellent oppertunity provided by GM!

I've broken 100, 90 & 80, but never have I broken 70. Playing off 8 I have come very close in competition golf, I have shot a few 73s!


----------



## RichardC (Feb 9, 2012)

Broken 90 but never been close to 80.


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks Bluewolf, all clear now


----------



## richy (Feb 9, 2012)

I've never broken 90 competitively, very interested in this as I've been playing really poorly of late


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 9, 2012)

Email Sent, wow this looks special

Fragger


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 9, 2012)

MikeH said:



			email sent where?
		
Click to expand...

Probably to the address at the end of the YouTube video


----------



## MikeH (Feb 9, 2012)

Applications forms will be going out early next week...


----------



## Achilles (Feb 9, 2012)

I've broken 90 a few times but never threatened to break 80. Suffice to say, I'm intrigued!!


----------



## Brookesy (Feb 9, 2012)

This is very exciting ive never broken 80 before which is bloody annoying i have shot an 80 last year though


----------



## Swinger (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm out. Looks like a great chance for 4 lucky readers. 

I vote for Rich in the breaking 70 camp, (Nett). 


Looks like another great one Mike. Well done.


----------



## stef92 (Feb 9, 2012)

never broken 70 in a competitive roundâ€¦ getting closeâ€¦ but could do with a little helping hand


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2012)

I have no sound on my computer, can someone tell me what it is all about ?:mmm:


----------



## Achilles (Feb 9, 2012)

richart said:



			I have no sound on my computer, can someone tell me what it is all about ?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Really boring Richart! Nothing to worry yourself about. Now move along....


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2012)

Swinger said:



			I vote for Rich in the breaking 70 camp, (Nett). 

Click to expand...

Thanks mate.:angry:

 At least the par is 69 so 'only' need to shoot level.


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2012)

Achilles said:



			Really boring Richart! Nothing to worry yourself about. Now move along.... 

Click to expand...

:angry:  Times like this you know who your friends are.


----------



## splashtryagain (Feb 9, 2012)

What happens when your course par is 67 - i've hit 68 and 69 in official comps but surely this only equates to 73 or 74 on a regular par 72?? Please tell me I can enter


----------



## JT77 (Feb 9, 2012)

have never broken 70, but with 75 as a pb, it would be pretty tough to do I'd imagine! 
but I would happily have a go!!


----------



## timchump (Feb 9, 2012)

haven't broken 80 in competition, if i don't this year i never will


----------



## Captain_Black (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow.
Count me in, I have never broken 90 & that is the goal I have set myself for 2012.
E-Mail sent.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 9, 2012)

richart said:



			:angry:  Times like this you know who your friends are.
		
Click to expand...

I can't find the 'man-hug' emoticon, so to make amends...4 players will each get a Ping fitting, coaching, fitness tips, sports psychology help etc....assuming to help them break the magical number respective to their category. Sounds awesome!!!!!


----------



## User 105 (Feb 9, 2012)

Had a few sub-80 rounds but never in a comp. Had a few 82's but that's the closest I've got.


----------



## Achilles (Feb 9, 2012)

Achilles said:



			I can't find the 'man-hug' emoticon, so to make amends...4 players will each get a Ping fitting, coaching, fitness tips, sports psychology help etc....assuming to help them break the magical number respective to their category. Sounds awesome!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

At least that's what the video linked says....


----------



## Rooter (Feb 9, 2012)

How about someone like me whom has never played an official competition, but going to start this year? Have shot an 88 as a PB.


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2012)

Achilles said:



			I can't find the 'man-hug' emoticon, so to make amends...4 players will each get a Ping fitting, coaching, fitness tips, sports psychology help etc....assuming to help them break the magical number respective to their category. Sounds awesome!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

:cheers: Sounds good. Not sure as a finely tuned athlete I will need the fitnes tips though.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 9, 2012)

It was only when I joined the forum that I found out Ping Clubs are for the maturer golfer :thup: so I'm guessing anyone under the age of (insert number here) need not apply??

As for those of us that are Perfectly Ping


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 9, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			It was only when I joined the forum that I found out Ping Clubs are for the maturer golfer :thup: so I'm guessing anyone under the age of (insert number here) need not apply??

As for those of us that are Perfectly Ping 

Click to expand...

You already have a new set of G20's, no need for you to enter Amanda!:ears:


----------



## MikeH (Feb 9, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			What happens when your course par is 67 - i've hit 68 and 69 in official comps but surely this only equates to 73 or 74 on a regular par 72?? Please tell me I can enter

Click to expand...

I'm afriad it is strictly 100/90/80/70 for this BUT... we will be running some cool parallel participation stuff for those who arent selected or who want to set a different goal not related to 100/90/80/70... like beating your best score or perhaps getting into your club team, getting your first official handicap etc etc


----------



## rickg (Feb 9, 2012)

71 best so far.........69 would be Nirvana


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 9, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			You already have a new set of G20's, no need for you to enter Amanda!:ears:
		
Click to expand...

39 seconds in and my coach appears 

I aint broken 80 in a competition so I qualify :cheers:


----------



## Junior (Feb 9, 2012)

Never cracked 80 in a competition.  Bring it on !!!


----------



## Rooter (Feb 9, 2012)

MikeH said:



			getting your first official handicap etc etc
		
Click to expand...

Aha, Rooter has sniffed an "in"! LOL


----------



## User20205 (Feb 9, 2012)

What a top comp this is. My best competitive round is 77, (best round 73). However the prospect of me breaking 70 in a comp is slim. 

I'm not sure I could deal with the weight of the nations' expectation on my shoulders.


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 9, 2012)

My best strokeplay comp is 103 LOL highest is 143 LMFAO im definitely in


----------



## CMAC (Feb 9, 2012)

email sent and I've even blocked out the three essential dates.............just in case


----------



## CMAC (Feb 9, 2012)

richart said:



			I have no sound on my computer, can someone tell me what it is all about ?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pokerjoke (Feb 9, 2012)

MikeH said:



			...a golfer who has never broken 100 in a competitive round of golf

a golfer who has never broken 90 in a competitive round of golf

a golfer who has never broken 80 in a competitive round of golf

a golfer who has never broken 70 in a competitive round of golf...

....to have one amazing season...details of how to apply coming soon
		
Click to expand...





What par is the 70 based on Mike.
Our par is 66 and unfortunately have broken 70 twice.
What about adding breaking par?


----------



## scottac20 (Feb 9, 2012)

73 (+2) is the best I've shot in a competitive round.  Have had 5 birdies in a round and still managed to blow it!

My goal for this season is to break par so wouldn't mind some new sticks to attempt it with and a little bit of advice


----------



## Heidi (Feb 9, 2012)

I've never broken 80! I didnt think i'd break 90, but I did it all by myself. 80 is a bit harder


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks DarthVega.:cheers:


----------



## JustOne (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds like a great opportunity, wouldn't mind a c/f set of irons as it's something I'd probably never be able to afford... a putter fitting would be awesome (I just sawed down my putter because it felt good) and I don't even own hybrids or a 3-wood and my 5-wood is 20yrs old 

Sheesshhh just read that back.... welll that's definitely enough 'poor me' feckin' misery... I'm still determined to play better this year.. clubs/coach or not :thup:   *Hoooeeer*!!!


----------



## Jaymosafehands (Feb 9, 2012)

nope, never broke 80 ever, never mind in competition. Happy to be a human test pilot for this.....(pray emoticon would be nice here....)


----------



## FG_HOOR (Feb 9, 2012)

sounds like a once in a lifetime opportunity! e-mail sent


----------



## Crow (Feb 9, 2012)

I've broken 80 twice but never in competition.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 9, 2012)

Broken 80 five times (just checked on How did I do), breaking 70 is quite a different proposition


----------



## Basher (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm aiming to play my best golf this year. A helping hand from GM would be just grand!!! :thup:


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 9, 2012)

Shot 79 in a stableford event, does that count for already breaking 80?
Never broke it in stroke play though.  Am I eligible.....and I don't mean for breaking 70!


----------



## Oddsocks (Feb 9, 2012)

Shot a 75 or 76 in my November medal


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 9, 2012)

broke 100 once (a 99) in a comp but nowhere near 90 with a card in my hand, also been ebaying ping irons so might wait and cross everything once my application goes off 

Another great opportunity in the offing from GM aswell, what with all the previous comps, the forum meets I have been on and going too, no wonder the GM forum is set as my home page!


----------



## connor (Feb 9, 2012)

never broke 100 in a comp to be fair i did have a habit of avoiding medals though lol.

only broke 100 in bounce games but generally 98-104 is average id say off the yellows


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 9, 2012)

Pb is 75, par 72 in a comp. but that was when I could play a bit. As an aside, if I can't do it playing titleist, it's never going to happen playing ping, and a golf psychologist is going to have nightmares for weeks after talking to me.

I'm out.

Oh, and rick, you really don't need a new set of clubs. Pretty soon you will be selling them on before you take the wrappers off, the speed you get through clubs.


----------



## G1BB0 (Feb 9, 2012)

I am sure Rick could be tempted though Murph


----------



## pbrown7582 (Feb 9, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I've never broken 70 in a comp and will gladly sell a child to do so 

Click to expand...

I second that


----------



## sweatysock41 (Feb 9, 2012)

Breaking 80 was my target for the year - now there is even more incentive - new Ping Clubs or not.  Being part of the old farts team I wouldn't have any reservations about using them (did have a set of G10's before).


----------



## SyR (Feb 9, 2012)

Wish I could enter this but I still need to try to join a club. It's another fantastic opportunity for the forum and readers!


----------



## Brookesy (Feb 9, 2012)

Are we supposed to be emailing in to enter or do we have to wait?


----------



## fundy (Feb 9, 2012)

Brookesy said:



			Are we supposed to be emailing in to enter or do we have to wait?
		
Click to expand...

you need to email in but as per twitter post below the GM servers are under a bit of strain 

GolfMonthly Golf Monthly
GM inbox close to crashing with requests for #playyourbest Challenge application form. Pls hold fire for 30mins while we clear remotely


----------



## Yerman (Feb 9, 2012)

Not yet broken 80, but I love my Titlesit/mizuno set and won't be looking to change them for Ping but good luck to those who are selected.:fore:


----------



## GB72 (Feb 9, 2012)

This would be perfect for me, at my best I have shot an 82 but 85 plus is more common and hence my handicap has plateaued at 18. A little help could see me break 80 and get the handicap tumbling and reduce the accusations on banditry.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 9, 2012)

Never broken 70 (over 18 holes). Would love to find out how I could do so!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2012)

My best of 71 was at least 10 years ago....maybe 12-13..
More recently 74 has been my best - have beaten 70 a few times but not in competition so that would be a real milestone.


----------



## gripitripit (Feb 9, 2012)

Guess I am ruled out as have never played a competitve round of golf. Not a member of a club. If this does not exclude me then I would be up for it and fall into the never broke 100 catagory.


----------



## Brookesy (Feb 9, 2012)

fundy said:



			you need to email in but as per twitter post below the GM servers are under a bit of strain 

GolfMonthly Golf Monthly
GM inbox close to crashing with requests for #playyourbest Challenge application form. Pls hold fire for 30mins while we clear remotely
		
Click to expand...

Ah i thought Mike said that there were application forms out at beginning of next week?


----------



## Rooter (Feb 9, 2012)

gripitripit said:



			Guess I am ruled out as have never played a competitve round of golf. Not a member of a club. If this does not exclude me then I would be up for it and fall into the never broke 100 catagory.
		
Click to expand...

Similar to me, I have found a Club local to me though that offer a handicap membership for 35 quid a year, allows you to play in all of their comps, and gives you official membership and handicap status to play elsewhere.. I don't want to be a full on member anywhere, I like being a nomad!


----------



## smange (Feb 9, 2012)

72 is my lowest ever but that wasnt at my current club

Lowest competition round at my current club is 73 so breaking 70 would be a great challenge and something I feel I can do.

This really is a once in a lifetime chance for some lucky readers:clap:


----------



## Steve79 (Feb 9, 2012)

86 is my best so I'm in the "haven't beat 80" group

Good luck everyone


----------



## ADB (Feb 9, 2012)

Good luck to all, not a member of a club so no point in entering - fantastic opportunity!


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 9, 2012)

never broken 70  would be a dream to do so . il enter when the entry forms come out .. i persume ther will be update as to how & when on here ..


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow - very exciting. I break 80 regularly in my club comps but have never broken 70. It's already a goal for me to strive for this year.

It's a long shot but I reckon I'll toss my hat in the ring (along with every other golfer who's still to break 70!). Jealous of the lucky 4 already! ne:


----------



## Captainron (Feb 9, 2012)

Sent my meaage to the adddress. Just need to win one of those coveted spots for never having broken 70. Fingers crossed


----------



## Region3 (Feb 9, 2012)

Never broken 70, but really happy with my clubs and wouldn't want to change them.

I'll be very interested in following the progress of the chosen 4 though. Good luck to all.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 9, 2012)

This sounds fantastic. I matched my personal comp best of 74 gross when I won our club medal in December. Never broken 70.  Email sent.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 9, 2012)

Ive actually had a 66 gross (4 under par gross) playing off 9, but it was just off the yellows with my mate, so not in a comp. I did putt everything out though. My previous best is 1 over (off the yellows) so have smashed my previous PB by 5 shots, which i would have thought is highly unusual.

In comps 4 over is my best.

I qualify, I'm salivating, and would be very interested.


----------



## Whereditgo (Feb 9, 2012)

Never broken 80, been close a couple of times and determined that this will be the year......

and as an incentive Mike I'll give you the kids....







not as bad as it sounds....both blonde....both female.....both tall and 26 and 24 :rofl::rofl:


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 10, 2012)

only just about broke 90 (pb around 88), so 80 is the next target, e-mail will be sent this weekend,


----------



## Bash (Feb 10, 2012)

Wow what a prize to win. Will have to recheck HDID but pretty sure 80 is my best in a comp. Was looking at getting a custom fit for AP2s or MP53s but will gladly wait for the outcome of the draw


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 10, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Never broken 90 in competitive play, colour me intrigued...
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 10, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			Ditto.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto Ditto


----------



## Twire (Feb 10, 2012)

Good luck to all that enter, sounds like a cracking opportunity.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 10, 2012)

Now that I've seen what it entails, I'm definitely out. Finally happy with my bag (for now! ) and I have a lot going on this year so as much as I'm hoping to be playing golf every day and playing in comps every week, it may not work out like that and the fitting day is a day before Woburn.

But a fantastic opportunity for those who enter.


----------



## njc1973 (Feb 10, 2012)

Yet to break 80 in a comp of 12, what does this entail & how do you enter?


----------



## JamesR (Feb 10, 2012)

rickg said:



			71 best so far.........69 would be Nirvana 

Click to expand...

What he said.

I feel like I have the capability, just a matter of doing it when it matters!


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 10, 2012)

Did anyone receive and application yet?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 10, 2012)

Alex1975 said:



			Did anyone receive and application yet?
		
Click to expand...

Being sent next week according to the video link....


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 10, 2012)

need_my_wedge said:



			Being sent next week according to the video link....
		
Click to expand...


Nice one thx.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 10, 2012)

My best was an 84 when putting in my 3 cards. Not matched that since!!


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 10, 2012)

Been playing just over a year and getting close to breaking 100 but I don't play in competitions or aren't a member of a club, will look into this as I can't look on youtube whilst at work. Great comp though.


----------



## Region3 (Feb 10, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Sounds like a great opportunity, wouldn't mind a c/f set of irons as it's something I'd probably never be able to afford... a putter fitting would be awesome (I just sawed down my putter because it felt good) and I don't even own hybrids or a 3-wood and my 5-wood is 20yrs old 

Sheesshhh just read that back.... welll that's definitely enough 'poor me' feckin' misery... I'm still determined to play better this year.. clubs/coach or not :thup: *Hoooeeer*!!!
		
Click to expand...

Nothing against anyone else but I want to read about someone trying to coach you. :rofl:


----------



## bernix (Feb 10, 2012)

my best competitive round was a 75 so help me breaking 70. shaving off 6 shot from personal best will be quite a challange though


----------



## haplesshacker (Feb 10, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Nothing against anyone else but I want to read about someone trying to coach you. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant!!!


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry to be thick, but where are people getting info about what date the fitting days are etc? 

The info page that Darth pasted was too small to read for me......

I have watched the Youtube clip so have the email address, but where is all the other info coming from?


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 10, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Nothing against anyone else but I want to read about someone trying to coach you. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

"Hello James, today we're going to learn how to hit a fade round a tree....."

The row would be audible from space.

:rofl:


----------



## garyinderry (Feb 10, 2012)

highly unlikely for me to break 70 this year. my best is 77 on a par71 ! i would have to shoot a 1 under round and shave 7 shots off my PB. dream on, dream on! :cheers:


----------



## Tiger (Feb 10, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Never broken 90 in competitive play, colour me intrigued...
		
Click to expand...

 ??? How can that be the case with a handicap of 19? Colour me confused. My best competitive round is a 96. Sad times...


----------



## PieMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Nothing against anyone else but I want to read about someone trying to coach you. :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And who came to the conclusion that stack and tilt really wasn't right for your game...........


----------



## richy (Feb 10, 2012)

Tiger said:



			??? How can that be the case with a handicap of 19? Colour me confused. My best competitive round is a 96. Sad times...
		
Click to expand...

I play off 19 and I haven't broke 90 in a competitive round, just checked HDID. Best score was 90


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 10, 2012)

Its certainly possible to have a particular handicap without scoring well in a comp

My lowest handicap so far was 22.2 and this was achieved under general play
Best comp score for me was 94

Fragger


----------



## Phil2511 (Feb 10, 2012)

It's one thing to get points in stableford. But another to manage to string together a stroke play round with no blobs on the card.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 10, 2012)

I've never broken 100 in a competitive round, then again I've never had a competitive round.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 10, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			"Hello James, today we're going to learn how to hit a fade round a tree....."

The row would be audible from space.

:rofl:
		
Click to expand...


LMAO!!!    .......I just laughed so much I woke BOTH my kids!!!

"Why are you crying daddy?"


----------



## beggsy (Feb 11, 2012)

Whereditgo said:



			Never broken 80, been close a couple of times and determined that this will be the year......

and as an incentive Mike I'll give you the kids....









not as bad as it sounds....both blonde....both female.....both tall and 26 and 24 :rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

If you don't get the spot I'll buy you the full lot


----------



## DappaDonDave (Feb 11, 2012)

I emailed...no application form...


----------



## noble78 (Feb 11, 2012)

DappaDonDave said:



			I emailed...no application form...
		
Click to expand...

he said he isnt posting them out till next week matey


----------



## Basher (Feb 11, 2012)

Obviously I e mailed.
Just what I need to kick start the season. I do try and improvements have been seen. All we can do when the forms arrive is to fill in and hope.
Some spawny buggers are going to get the opportunity of a lifetime. Just hoping i'm one of them this time!


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 11, 2012)

Sounds good to me, breaking 70 is high on my wish lisr


----------



## millisle1 (Feb 11, 2012)

Do we mean stroke here or stableford with no dings. I've a couple of 76's and a 78 in stableford but never broken 80 in stroke.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 12, 2012)

millisle1 said:



			Do we mean stroke here or stableford with no dings. I've a couple of 76's and a 78 in stableford but never broken 80 in stroke.
		
Click to expand...

 strokes i would imagine , just wondering surely 76/78 is 76/78 no mater the format.. if you dont finish a hole you can have a strokes total for your round but could have decent points total ..


----------



## moorzo1980 (Feb 12, 2012)

Ive broken 90 with my pb of 89 and would love to get to a standard where I could regularly break 80. A feat that would probably take more than one season but I feel up to the challenge and a new set of clubs would  definately help!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 12, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			strokes i would imagine , just wondering surely 76/78 is 76/78 no mater the format.. if you dont finish a hole you can have a strokes total for your round but could have decent points total ..
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing what he means is that on a par 72 course you could have 43pts (equivalent to 79) but score 80 if there was a nett treble bogey causing a blob.


----------



## paddyc (Feb 12, 2012)

Great opportunity for someone, have gone round in 70 something numerous times, but never in a competition, probably because I lose focus,not playing a shot at time and getting ahead of myself. New bats would also help. Fingers crossed.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 12, 2012)

Region3 said:



			I'm guessing what he means is that on a par 72 course you could have 43pts (equivalent to 79) but score 80 if there was a nett treble bogey causing a blob.
		
Click to expand...

 Cheers Region ... Ta


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Can't wait for the application forms for this to be released. Such a good opportunity!!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 13, 2012)

I've just received the application form but it wont open properly. I just get 294 pages of gobbildygook.

Any pointers?


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 13, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			I've just received the application form but it wont open properly. I just get 294 pages of gobbildygook.

Any pointers?
		
Click to expand...

Hmm. I can view it online but can't download it so can't complete it


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 13, 2012)

What is the email address and what do I need to give them to get the application form as I can't view the video at work?


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 13, 2012)

daveyc2k2 said:



			What is the email address and what do I need to give them to get the application form as I can't view the video at work?
		
Click to expand...

golfmonthly@ipcmedia.com 

Send email with Play Your Best Challenge and ask for a form.


----------



## Ethan (Feb 13, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			I've just received the application form but it wont open properly. I just get 294 pages of gobbildygook.

Any pointers?
		
Click to expand...

Did you not hear?

Only people with a chance of being selected get a downloadable version.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Did you not hear?

Only people with a chance of being selected get a downloadable version.
		
Click to expand...

That must be me then....!!:thup::thup::thup::thup:


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 13, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Did you not hear?

Only people with a chance of being selected get a downloadable version.
		
Click to expand...

I'll get me coat


----------



## Ethan (Feb 13, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			I'll get me coat 

Click to expand...

I have mine on already. My attachment wouldn't open either.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 13, 2012)

I clicked view the attachment 
, then the here in the line click here to download the origional document ,
 i got pop ups to open the mail (my security i think)
 then click enable editing at the top .. worked no bother ..


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine only opens when viewed online in Hotmail Skydrive. Won't open in Word on my PC.

Is this document only compatible with recent versions of Word? (my work Pc is pretty old version of windows I think.)


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 13, 2012)

Monty_Brown said:



			Mine only opens when viewed online in Hotmail Skydrive. Won't open in Word on my PC.

Is this document only compatible with recent versions of Word? (my work Pc is pretty old version of windows I think.)
		
Click to expand...

Ditto.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 13, 2012)

Works with my version of word at work and that is a bit old. Have filled it out, just need to scan in a passport photo now and send it back.


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 13, 2012)

GB72 said:



			Works with my version of word at work and that is a bit old. Have filled it out, just need to scan in a passport photo now and send it back.
		
Click to expand...

Show off :ears:


----------



## GB72 (Feb 13, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Show off :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I am changing jobs at the moment so filling out this form seemed like a better idea than work this morning.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I can't open mine. 294 pages of boxes and wingdings for me!!


----------



## Monty_Brown (Feb 13, 2012)

AmandaJR said:



			Ditto.
		
Click to expand...

Amanda and otehrs having issues, I have done a 'save as' and converted it into a Word 2007 .docx file and it now opens. Think the original may not be supported by older versions of word....

HTH,

Monty.


----------



## TomC (Feb 13, 2012)

If you are struggling to open up the attachment, reply back and I will send you a different version which should work.


----------



## Marshy77 (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine opened fine but then I realised that you have to be with a club so for that reason I'm out!!


----------



## Scazza (Feb 13, 2012)

Received my application form and I shall enjoy completing it tonight when I get home from work.


----------



## CMAC (Feb 13, 2012)

Mine also wouldn't open, quick email back and GM Towers fired back a compatible one by return:thup:


----------



## BTatHome (Feb 13, 2012)

TomC said:



			If you are struggling to open up the attachment, reply back and I will send you a different version which should work.
		
Click to expand...

Will there be a confirmation email to say you have received and can read the application form? With the issues on compatability I think it would be useful to know


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Feb 13, 2012)

Completed app form and photo sent

Now we wait..............

Fragger


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2012)

The next few weeks are going to be Hell on Toast.......

:mmm::whoo:


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm not on Facebook and don't tweet, so I'm out, but good luck to everybody else!


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 13, 2012)

this is the type of opportunity I would relish, unfortunately getting 3 individual days of work is nigh on impossible, (7 staff and only 1 permitted away at any one time, each has 6 weeks to use). Wishing everybody who enters the best of luck, I will read the reports with envy.

gutted is an understatement


----------



## AmandaJR (Feb 13, 2012)

GM kindly sent another version so form and photo sent and fingers crossed :cheers:


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking at the dates and locations, I'm gonna have to bail on this. Gutted as it looks like a fantastic opportunity. 

Instead, i'm gonna run my own challenge where I set my goal to break 75 in competative play. Don't worry, I won't be blogging, or twittering or facebooking it....I'm just going to analyze my weaknesses, and work on them... I might update at the end of the year, then again, I probably won't as I'll have forgotten about it by then...:cheers:


----------



## Ethan (Feb 13, 2012)

Original attachment opens fine on my home Mac.


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 13, 2012)

Jurys out on this one at the mo .. would love to go for & try win this , if i take into account the 3 return flights, taxis etc it gets bit expensive  , very good opertunity tho . if i did get picked it would be too much of an investment not to try realy realy hard to succeed  ,, aaagh .. what to do ??? when i run it by the good woman she will say sure go for it  she is great like that .. aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagh


----------



## MikeH (Feb 13, 2012)

Golfmmad said:



			I'm not on Facebook and don't tweet, so I'm out, but good luck to everybody else! 

Click to expand...

that doesnt count you out at all from our perspective - just interested to see who does and doesnt at this stage. If you were selected we'd help you set up you a twitter account and facebook profile - its no more complicated or invloved that posting on here


----------



## MikeH (Feb 13, 2012)

bladeplayer said:



			Jurys out on this one at the mo .. would love to go for & try win this , if i take into account the 3 return flights, taxis etc it gets bit expensive 

Click to expand...

we would help with travel costs on this


----------



## Imurg (Feb 13, 2012)

MikeH said:



			that doesnt count you out at all from our perspective - just interested to see who does and doesnt at this stage. If you were selected we'd help you set up you a twitter account and facebook profile - its no more complicated or invloved that posting on here
		
Click to expand...

Good job too.........:mmm::thup:


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 13, 2012)

MikeH said:



			that doesnt count you out at all from our perspective - just interested to see who does and doesnt at this stage. If you were selected we'd help you set up you a twitter account and facebook profile - its no more complicated or invloved that posting on here
		
Click to expand...

OK thanks Mike, will get it filled out now.


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2012)

Golfmmad said:



			I'm not on Facebook and don't tweet, so I'm out, but good luck to everybody else! 

Click to expand...

Must admit facebook and twitter whatever they are have put me off as well. Only just found out what a blog is and I don't fancy one of them either. I hate all this new stuff so think I will pass on this one, and let a proper golfer try and break 70.


----------



## connor (Feb 13, 2012)

got my email through with application form.  Just wondering how would i go about putting a passport size photo on to it for sending back? can i take a photo of a pic with my phone or find someone with a scanner?


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 13, 2012)

MikeH said:



			that doesnt count you out at all from our perspective - just interested to see who does and doesnt at this stage. If you were selected we'd help you set up you a twitter account and facebook profile - its no more complicated or invloved that posting on here
		
Click to expand...

Mike,

I'm sorry but is there any other way of submitting an application and a photo.
I'm really not very good on computing and just can't see how to send the completed application electronically.

Thanks.


----------



## connor (Feb 13, 2012)

Golfmmad said:



			Mike,

I'm sorry but is there any other way of submitting an application and a photo.
I'm really not very good on computing and just can't see how to send the completed application electronically.

Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

fill it in in word. Save it to your desktop then attach it as a file to the email adress just with a covering note in the email


----------



## Bash (Feb 13, 2012)

TomC said:



			If you are struggling to open up the attachment, reply back and I will send you a different version which should work.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks Tom. Have replied for an 'old blokes' version)


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 13, 2012)

connor said:



			fill it in in word. Save it to your desktop then attach it as a file to the email adress just with a covering note in the email
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much Connor but I'm embarrassed to say that it would need someone to actually show me, such are my limited abilities on computing!
My son would normally help me on things like this but is not available right now.


----------



## Brookesy (Feb 13, 2012)

Completled and sent in, fingers crossed!


----------



## Captain_Black (Feb 13, 2012)

Just sent mine in.
Please let it be me.


----------



## connor (Feb 13, 2012)

Captain_Black said:



			Just sent mine in.
Please let it be me.
		
Click to expand...

if so im eyein up your callys


----------



## Basher (Feb 13, 2012)

Spent the best part of the evening trying to view and fill in the form as it's on a programme not supported by my laptop!!!
To say getting my application in was a struggle is no underestimation. Next ordeal was attaching the photo. 
Eventually got done and sent off.

After all of tonights effort it has got to be me this time! :thup::clap:


----------



## Junior (Feb 13, 2012)

Mines in. Just a month to wait now......the suspense


----------



## Golfmmad (Feb 13, 2012)

After help from Connor, just managed to do mine. Guess Mike knew the good old forum would come to my aid!

Also had an offer of help from kmdmr1 as well.

Thanks again guys. :thup::thup:


----------



## DelB (Feb 13, 2012)

Got my application completed - now just need to get a bloody passport-style photo done!


----------



## Mattyboy (Feb 14, 2012)

Is there anyone still waiting for the application form to arrive? I sent my request off on Friday but havent heard anything. I dont was to miss out!
Thanks
MattyBoy


----------



## Aztecs27 (Feb 14, 2012)

Best of luck to everyone entering! Hope they don't pick someone ugly if they're going to be doing video coverage of the whole thing!

EDIT: Must be why they're asking for a passport photo actually, good thinking GM. Sadly, a lot of you who are hoping to win will not get a look in.


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 14, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Best of luck to everyone entering! Hope they don't pick someone ugly if they're going to be doing video coverage of the whole thing!

EDIT: Must be why they're asking for a passport photo actually, good thinking GM. Sadly, a lot of you who are hoping to win will not get a look in. 

Click to expand...


Oh dont count yourself out mate... you ugly but keen!!:whoo:


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 14, 2012)

Umm I was in before that Edit!!


----------



## Region3 (Feb 14, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			Sadly, a lot of you who are hoping to win will not get a look in. 

Click to expand...

Since there is an element of luck involved with beating a PB, do you think GM will throw half of the applications away to start with to eliminate the naturally unlucky people?


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Feb 14, 2012)

By "passport photo" do you mean one that is passport sized or one that makes you look like a humourless murderer, like my actual passport photo..?


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 14, 2012)

StrangelyBrown said:



			By "passport photo" do you mean one that is passport sized or one that makes you look like a humourless murderer, like my actual passport photo..?



Click to expand...

Hehe, I took it as head shot..


----------



## JustOne (Feb 14, 2012)

If you're a member at a par 72 then you're going to need to shoot 3 under par to break 70 and that's a tough ask.... fortunately I've just joined a par 70


----------



## Fader (Feb 14, 2012)

Sounds interesting, It will be a slog to break 70 and have to shave 5 shots off my PB in order to do so, but if entry is still open then i'm game. How does this work and when does it begin


----------



## joma1108 (Feb 20, 2012)

Breaking 70 would be a dream, i would be happy to break 80!! please just once so i can feel what its like!!


----------

